# A big thank you



## flyboys90 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all the stunning images and amazing reports during the past 12 months.I don't get far these days and I have thoroughly enjoyed reading each and every one, may also I take the opportunity to wish everyone A Very Merry Christmas and A Successful New Year for 2015.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you for all your posts and support for the forum!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 18, 2014)

I always feel like it's one big family on here.and thanks for all your nice comments on here..and here is to an even better year coming up.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 18, 2014)

It's a lot friendlier than I've encountered recently on another forum. Thanks to all for making me feel welcome


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you too flyboys for your positive feedback and thank you to everyone for so many brilliant reports from home and abroad that give so many of us the chance to enjoy locations that we would otherwise never see.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everybody.


----------



## decker (Dec 19, 2014)

I love it here, all the wonderful reports and photography keep me coming back for more, thanks you guys


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice one flyboys90!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 19, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the stunning images and amazing reports during the past 12 months.I don't get far these days and I have thoroughly enjoyed reading each and every one, may also I take the opportunity to wish everyone A Very Merry Christmas and A Successful New Year for 2015.



And to you too for your fab reports. Merry Xmas.


----------



## krela (Dec 19, 2014)

Blimey you're eager flyboys90, it's a week away yet! 

Thank you everyone, have a great holiday season, and here's to 2015.

Stay safe and be happy!


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Christmas to you all


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for your positive feedback over the last couple of years Flyboys
Merry christmas & a happy new year Y'all
TW


----------



## Sclooby (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't particularly post and I don't take photo's/explore myself but I love looking through your explores, please keep it up all of you.

Thanks to All


----------

